
Show HN: Hacker Search – real time search for Hacker News - darth_mastah
https://hacker-search.net/
======
searchhn
This is cool.. the UI is awesome especially on mobile.

I have been building a version of this too.. with some additional facets to
test a full text search engine. Will probably do a show hn one day.

[http://searchhn.com](http://searchhn.com)

~~~
darth_mastah
Thanks and nice work! Are you using Algolia API?

~~~
searchhn
Thank you ! It uses Searchera ([https://searchera.io](https://searchera.io))

Uses HN firebase API to update a Searchera index.. and front end is a simple
vuejs app.

~~~
darth_mastah
Interesting. I didn't know that one. I use HN firebase API to feed an
Elasticsearch cluster.

~~~
searchhn
Thanks.. Searchera is something that I started building as a side project.
Been working the past few months on packaging it with proper API and plan on
offering it as a hosted & on-premises search service.

------
based2
alt: [https://hn.algolia.com/](https://hn.algolia.com/)

------
rodionos
I can think of one particular early adopter - PR folks over at Uber. Also,
good job on 'Last eternity'.

~~~
darth_mastah
Didn't quite get what you mean about PR folks at Uber, but thank you for
appreciating the eternal joke :)

~~~
rodionos
Near real time monitoring of mass media is something that companies do for
damage control and crisis management. It's done either by an in-house public
relations team or by an external PR company. I thought it would be useful for
Uber given how much negative PR they have to fight these days.

------
stefanwlb
Hmm, type in "Knowledge" in search, no results. Quickly close tab.. Moving
on...

~~~
Can_Not
The default time restriction is 24 hours, so maybe the UI could do more to
emphasize that or change the default.

